# Origin



## fee1 (Jun 12, 2007)

Hi

We have had several cycles at RFC and were now considering Origin as my age is standing against me so don't want to wait in another waiting list at RFC.  I have a few queries about Origin

1) What are the scan times - the early scans at RFC suited me as could still get into work for 9 (as work not sympathetic towards ICSI)?
2) They offer this free consultation -is this any use or should we just get a referral from our GP?
3) What are there rules about BMI?
4) How long does it take to actually start treatment from your first visit?

Thanks for this and sorry for so many questions!
Fee


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Fee,

Im on my third cycle with origin and havent any complaints about the treatment ive received.  All of the scans ive had are early morning, and theyve accommodated me when ive needed them earlier due to work. 

I was seen within two weeks of my referral from gp - which I think you need for them to proceed. But im sure if you had a consultation it wouldnt hurt, and you could get the feel of the place. As for bmi, I only know it has to be a min of 25. 

We had our first appointment in the middle of may and started tx in July. The wait was due to tests and the operating room being renovated. Theyve always been really quick, with no waiting around for us. 

Hope this helps

Katie xx


----------



## Irish Daffodil (Aug 13, 2010)

Hi Fee,

I am hoping to get started on my second cycle with origin shortly, like Katie, my scans were all early in the morning so I was able to go on to work from there. For the BMI, I think their upper limit is 33 and at our review I asked the consultant what the waiting time was to get started again and she said it was only a few weeks.

xx


----------



## fee1 (Jun 12, 2007)

Thanks Katie and Irish Daffodil for the info.  I'll contact them and get an appointment.


----------



## Irish Daffodil (Aug 13, 2010)

Good luck Fee

xx


----------



## fee1 (Jun 12, 2007)

Sorry but I have some more questions!

Is the down regging in Origin done by injection rather than the spray used in RFC?

Do they charge for blastocyst embryo transfer?  The website seemed to be saying it was free then later on there was a charge.

Thanks
Fee


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Fee,

Have only ever down reg with injections but am pretty sure they use the nasal spray too. As for blast, ive never made it to that but I seem to remember at our first consultation they said there was no extra charge - unless thats changed since last July/august.

Katie


----------

